# Litter?



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

Today I walked out the dike at FB and was surprised by all the empty shells on the ground. Now I am not a "holier than thou" kind of guy but I just love the marsh and all that goes on out there, I cannot understand how fellow hunters can just trash "their" hunting grounds like that. Now I am not talking about the shells that get thrown into the reeds, but these are right in the middle of the dikes. Needless to say I came out with my pockets full and even picked up 3 unfired shells.


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

I went out there one afternoon and i could not believe how bad the trash was! The empty shells,the box's and the bags from the store where they bought them. It's not hard to pick that stuff up!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

they enemy to waterfowl access is within us! pretty sad...

maybe we should have some type of marsh clean up set/sponsored by one of the associations like UMMA, UWA, TUWA, UAA... just an idea!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Darin Noorda said:


> they enemy to waterfowl access is within us! pretty sad...
> 
> maybe we should have some type of marsh clean up set/sponsored by one of the associations like UMMA, UWA, TUWA, UAA... just an idea!


Great Idea Darin.

There are other organizations doing the same thing all over the state. For instance, the Stonefly Society gathers everyone together every year for a big garbage round up on the Prove river and other fisheries in the state that get pounded by slobs. "Jackass tracks" are something we see all over the place. No matter where you go you'll run into dirtbags that seem to think the world is their ashtray. It's even a bigger stain on our memories when we see it in our mountains, stream banks, and our marsh lands. Bwhntr and I went Ice fishing last Sunday and we couldn't believe all the garbage spread out and left on the ice where people had fished. Unbelievable! Littering has always been a HUGE pet peeve of mine. And please, someone tell me why so many smokers think cigarette butts are biodegradable. :evil:


----------



## mccune_70 (Aug 18, 2009)

I was out on the GSL by Saltair last weekend and I picked up over 200 shells, not to mention all the other garbage.... Filthy Pigs have some respect!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

mccune_70 said:


> I was out on the GSL by Saltair last weekend and I picked up over 200 shells, not to mention all the other garbage.... Filthy Pigs have *NO* respect!


Fixed it for you.... :wink: Yeah, it gets kinda ridiculous out there. I just throw all my empties in my ice sled I hunt out of.... you can just tip the thing into a dumpster or your garbage can when you get home and it leaves your spot clean. The dikes at Farmington are pretty bad too. My daughter always manages to find a plastic bag somewhere and comes out with a full load when we leave.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I know fer **** shure somea’ you fellas is scout leaders.

Instead of doing churchy crap, why don’t ya load up the scouts and head on down to one of the WMA's.

I know if I was a scout leader (fat chance of course) I'd have them kids pickin up trash, watching musicals, hittin the cough syrup, and helping old ladies across the street!

Just an observation into Utah scouting is all.... :wink:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

well I don't understand people. one of the main reasons I pick up my empties isn't just for litter, its also to help conceal where I hunt, if someone stumbles into an area and see's all those empties than they know that place probably shoots well during certain parts of the year. litter and not advertising a shoot are the two reasons for me...people are can be idiots about advertising an area with empties, especially during an ice hunt!!!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

do game wardens not work in this state??? Can't they ride a quad along the dike and cite the closest person to a trail of empty shells? Cause honestly...even if it isn't yours you should still pick it up...
Kind of a cheap way to make your citation quota for the month, but so is that a-hole cop sitting on the other side of the steep @$$ bridge on 200N in Kaysville :x


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> I know fer **** shure somea' you fellas is scout leaders.
> 
> Instead of doing churchy crap, why don't ya load up the scouts and head on down to one of the WMA's.
> 
> ...


.............hittin the cough syrup........ -Ov-


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

A pedophilia joke made in bad taste! Or to put a fine point on a subject that’s always vexed me. But that’s another post entirely. 

My sense of humor is…weird.

8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> do game wardens not work in this state??? Can't they ride a quad along the dike and cite the closest person to a trail of empty shells? Cause honestly...even if it isn't yours you should still pick it up...
> Kind of a cheap way to make your citation quota for the month, but so is that a-hole cop sitting on the other side of the steep @$$ bridge on 200N in Kaysville :x


That would be a waste of resources, as EVERY citation given out in such a manner would be dismissed.

Maybe this could be a dedicated hunter project, or a great way for a special interest group, such as DU, to get some good publicity and some interaction with sportsmen of all ages to get together for a common cause.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I know a couple of years ago, some of my co-workers from Hill went down to FB on a clean- up day, they said they walked a lot, picked up enough hulls to fill a truck bed! I know on the nesting project I probally picked up close a bucket of them.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

This is another reason why there should be a 10 shell limit if you hunt (pass shoot :roll: ) on a dike.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> This is another reason why there should be a 10 shell limit if you hunt (pass shoot :roll: ) on a dike.


There is a sign on a couple of the dikes that says you have to bring out as many shells as you took in..... I actually saw one group of kids get sent back down the dike to go pick up empties. It was also the one time I've actually seen a CO at the entrance to "shooters alley" checking people out. That place is a schload of tickets waiting to be written... it would just take a lawn chair, some binoculars and a thick pad of tickets. 8) There's no need to limit the number of shells on the dikes, they just need to monitor them a little more closely and then either a) numbers of hunters on dikes goes down because of the hassle (warranted of course) or b) the DWR gets a bunch more money from tickets written because of the actions of some of the idiots on the dikes at all WMA's who give the rest of us who are actually pass shooting birds in range a bad name. 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I took some law enforcement officers from Sicily duck hunting in Wyoming.....ah...it's a long story.

They told me only a select few are allowed to waterfowl hunt in Italy and other parts of Europe, and it is highly regulated. They said you have to check in to go duck hunting and your shells are counted. When a hunter is finished he must check out and again his shells are counted. You have to pay a fine, or fee, for shells that you didn't bring out.

Their story anyway....ah...and they were the kind of folks I wouln't argue with.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Instead of doing churchy crap, why don't ya load up the scouts and head on down to one of the WMA's.


I Utah, Scouts IS churchy crap...


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

How about a UWN clean up day? Seems plenty of passionate guys on here willing to pitch in and help out. It would be fun to meet you guys and clean up the marsh. Maybe have a duck/goose BBQ afterwards? We could probably even get a few scouts to join us!


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> well I don't understand people. one of the main reasons I pick up my empties isn't just for litter, its also to help conceal where I hunt, if someone stumbles into an area and see's all those empties than they know that place probably shoots well during certain parts of the year. litter and not advertising a shoot are the two reasons for me...people are can be idiots about advertising an area with empties, especially during an ice hunt!!!


BING! on the youth hunt (it was my last  ) we also used it as a time to get the last of scouting in. in the afternoon we found a spot that probably had 4 boxes of empties in it. well, that is now one of my favorite spots! 
btw, yes i did carry out all of those empties, and i did get stopped by a fish cop and he thanked me for picking up someone elses shells (they were 20 guage, i shoot 12) there was a lot of shells there! and it was kinda funny looking at peoples faces as you walk out with taht many shells!



silentstalker said:


> How about a UWN clean up day? Seems plenty of passionate guys on here willing to pitch in and help out. It would be fun to meet you guys and clean up the marsh. Maybe have a duck/goose BBQ afterwards? We could probably even get a few scouts to join us!


i'd be there!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

silentstalker said:


> How about a UWN clean up day? Seems plenty of passionate guys on here willing to pitch in and help out. It would be fun to meet you guys and clean up the marsh. Maybe have a duck/goose BBQ afterwards? We could probably even get a few scouts to join us!


Great idea!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Well then lets make it so! We'll need both Darens, a few of these youngins', MOjo (for the entertainment) and the rest a you lazy duck hunters!

I aint killed a duck since last year, but I'll even come!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Do we need to set it up with the refuge manager or can we just show up and get after it??


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

It would probably be best if we called Rich (FB manager) and set up a large group in advance. I don't have his number but I bet someone on here will have it.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

another place that needs it bad is, brbr!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Maybe we could split into 2 events on the same day or even a different day. One for those of us in the salt lake area at FB and another event at the BRBR for those of you from further up north. What do you think?


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

We would for sure need aproval from the Feds to take a walk down the dike on the refuge. Not a bad idea... Wonder what kind of turn out we could get?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I am not sure but I know I could get 6 or 7 guys myself to join us depending on which saturday we do it. If we don't want to make a production of it, I may just take my kids and a few buddies and go do Farmington on my own in the next week or so.

I cant get the DWR page to load right now. If anyone has the FB office number or CO's cell, I would appreciate it if you would send me a message with it or post it here.


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

I like where this is going. I will do all I can to be there with my boys.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

The Utah Mud Motor Association would be all over a project like this...
My thought would be to do something like this in a month or so...just as soon as the snow melts so we can find as much trash as possible.
I'm sure I could set up a day/time with Rich at Farmington Bay, Val at Howard Slough/Ogden Bay/Harold Crane and Randy at Public/Salt Creek....We'd probably be able to work with Bob out at BRBR as well....

Should we shoot for say a couple weekends in March??


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

It is not up to me, but I would be available any of the Saturdays in March except the last one. Sundays are limited due to my work schedule that month. 

I also think it is a great idea to wait until the snow melts a bit. That way we could maximize the clean up efforts. If you know those guy's, get it set up and we can start recruiting guy's to help out.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

yeah, i think march or april would be best. i will defiantly be there unless some diseas kills me or i forget. 

bring some donughts and every scout from utah will be there too


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Count on the Utah Airboat Association to supply some manpower too. It is a great idea. Rich, Val and Randy have enough to handle without dealing with tons of trash on the dikes. There will be a small window of opportunity between snow melt-off and nesting season, but I bet all the refuge mgrs would be OK with a March date. I'll make a few calls tomorrow (Monday) and report back...unless someone else has already got it covered. I might even BBQ up some duck ka-bobs on the clean-up day if it all works out.
R


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

rjefre said:


> Count on the Utah Airboat Association to supply some manpower too. It is a great idea. Rich, Val and Randy have enough to handle without dealing with tons of trash on the dikes. There will be a small window of opportunity between snow melt-off and nesting season, but I bet all the refuge mgrs would be OK with a March date. I'll make a few calls tomorrow (Monday) and report back...unless someone else has already got it covered. I might even BBQ up some duck ka-bobs on the clean-up day if it all works out.
> R


Fantastic!!!
Let's make it happen...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll bet Carl Taylor has already bought trash bags and work gloves for everyone.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Let's do this!!!


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I spoke with Rich Hansen from FB, and he is good with having a work party scour the dikes to pick up trash. He would prefer it to happen *before the first of March* to avoid goose nesting interference. I will help out on any day you guys would like to get together.
R


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

27 Feb?


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I volunteered to help out at the Delta Waterfowl Banquet that evening (27th). I believe I can do both though. Count me in as a *"yes"* vote.
R


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

February 20th is a much better date!!
Due to the Delta Waterfowl Banquet and the opener of the southern region snow goose season we've decided to host this event on the 20th.

Here's a quick link to the agenda...
If you're not a member to the site you'll probably have to register to see the link...

http://utahmudmotor.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1778


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Not that it matters much, but I can not do it on the 20th. I can however do it on the 27th. I would say pick a day that is best for the most people and if necessary, I will take my kids to a different WMA and pick up trash on the 27th. Either way lets get it planned and done! 

Thanks for checking in at FB btw.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll probably get beat with a mudbuddy motor fer this but,

The Utah Chukar & Wildlife Foundation is having its annual banquet on February 20th.

'Course no date is gonna werk fer everybody, one just need to be picked and then those that can make it will.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

just and idear... 

why don't we do fb on the 20th and brbr the 27? or vise versa? if you can't make one you can go to the other! or both!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

FB on the 20th sounds good.... If you want to do the brbr we better check with Bob Barrett.. need to get the green light before we show up..... I could get in contact if there is enough interested.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I am on board with either weekend...I'll gladly be at the FB event seeing as how I live 2 minutes from it. Never been to BRBR...mainly because it's up in BFE...so I'll let all you Ogden/Tremonton hillbillies handle that.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

I talked with Rich at Farmington Bay last evening and we decided on the 20th of February for the clean up day. We'll meet at the headquarters at 9am and head out from there. Lunch will be served at roughly 12 noon.

Hope to see you all there!!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> I'll probably get beat with a mudbuddy motor fer this but,


Hell no them things are too heavy to swing around by hand!!!! :lol:

What time does the Chukar dinner start? Maybe some of you guys can make both. Since I rearranged my schedule to be there to entertain you, you better be!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Is somebody going to post this on the other forum?


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

paddler213 said:


> Is somebody going to post this on the other forum?


I'll take care of that.... 

Done...


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

great! See y'all there!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> What time does the Chukar dinner start? Maybe some of you guys can make both. Since I rearranged my schedule to be there to entertain you, you better be!


"****tail hour" is between 5-7pm I believe, dinner and event after that. Unfortunatly, if its done on the 20th (I freakin told you fellas!) a good bunch of us "upland" dudes aint gonna make it, as we've got a NSTRA trial that day as well.

Oh well, I'm more the managerial type anyway... :mrgreen:


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

It's too bad you can't make it Invader Zim, I was looking forward to visiting with you and catching up! I'm sure that there will always be something going on that gets in the way of finding a perfect day to do a service project like this, but if even a few people can make it, it will be worth the effort. Stuff like this makes me proud to be a waterfowler. 
R


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

I will be there with my two maggots!


DiverFreak


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > What time does the Chukar dinner start? Maybe some of you guys can make both. Since I rearranged my schedule to be there to entertain you, you better be!
> ...


You are so dead to me!!! :lol:

I should be there, maybe you guys should wear name tags so everyone knows who everyone else is, of course I will not need a name tag to identify me to the masses. :mrgreen:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

If this thing is really a go I can make it an announcement or sticky, also I recommend you'all post it up on the other forums (refuge and such.)

PM me with all the intimate details, such as exact contact names, times, places, etc. 

I'll try to make this if possible.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

InvaderZim said:


> If this thing is really a go I can make it an announcement or sticky, also I recommend you'all post it up on the other forums (refuge and such.)
> 
> PM me with all the intimate details, such as exact contact names, times, places, etc.
> 
> I'll try to make this if possible.


It's already posted on the refuge, mud motor and airboat forums...
No need for a PM.
Date...Saturday February 20th
Meeting time...9am 
Meeting Location...Farmington Bay North Entrance (Headquarters)
Locations to be cleaned...Turpin, South and East Dikes
Lunch time...12 Noon Sponsored by the UMMA 
Lunch Location...Parking Lot of South and East Dikes
Contact...Josh Noble 801-721-0297


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

awesome possum


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I posted this up on the bullock forum as well.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Bump


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

Me and 3 little ones plan on being there. The little one have a game who picks up the most shells and wads when we 'hike the dike'. Its been years since going down the 'wa zone'.


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

Who knew that so many feel like I do. See you all there.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I just watched the weather. The 5-day forcast seems to be somewhat favorable for Saturday's clean-up. Of coarse, we all know how it is trying to predict the weather, but it does offer a glimmer of hope!
R


----------

